# Nissan 200sx ABS module



## debeerd (Jan 23, 2007)

Can the ABS module work on it's own without the cars computer box ?

It has 3 connectors on it, what does the wire pinouts represent ?


----------



## debeerd (Jan 23, 2007)

Found out it can.


----------

